# Mizzou vs UGA



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Dawgs need to get pressure on lock.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Not the start we needed.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Not the start we needed.



The defense stepped up.  It seems like every team thinks you can beat UGA with screens but team speed shuts that down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice pass by Fromm to Godwin.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Nice pass by Fromm to Godwin.



That's where he separates himself from Eason, the touch and feel of those throws.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Let's go O step it up and score!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Fromm's pretty good!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Passes are looking good!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Mecole with the explosion.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Touchdown!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

So is Hardman.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

He reminds me so much of Branden Smith and that play against USC several years back.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Me thinks Cheney has turned into a pretty good play caller when he has talent to work with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Touchdown!! At the Jamie Johnson concert!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Oct 14, 2017)

That was a quick TD. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D 3 and out


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

UGA's DBs are really the only weak link in their defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Now we need a good return!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Alright O let's do it again !!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Dang that's not good!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

At least he was able to make the tackle.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, you're up again defense.  I think if UGA doesn't run that Wilg Dawg they get the 1st down.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Stinks.......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep I am with you on that Lbzdually


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

We need a little adversity.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> We need a little adversity.



 don't want none, lol.  I want the Dawgs to blow them out.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Lord we can't run the ball tonight


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mizzu is here to play football. We better wake up.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Wims is wearing them out.  Nice to have a 6'4" WR.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on O let's score again!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

They are stacking the box and Fromm is making them pay.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Fromm should've thrown that a little higher.


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2017)

O line non existent tonight...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Touchdown!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

TD what a throw and catch.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Td ridley.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

But then he just goes to the other side lol.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

That was a good regroup.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

I want to see Blankenship kick it through the endzone this time.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

back them up 15.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

That was a fumble.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

He was on top of the tackler.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

That ball came out when he was off the ground


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Let's get it together, D.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

JR Reed got away with letting the guy go the first long one, but that was pitiful.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> That ball came out when he was off the ground



I can't believe they didn't review that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

dogs are very beatable


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Chubb with the great vision.  Line is not getting any push though.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Touchdown!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Michel and Chubb have got it going now.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Now the D needs to step it up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

That's more like it


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

UGA might have to score 50 to win if the defense can't pressure Lock, but I think they can.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs are very beatable



Yes they do!


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2017)

Somebody has to cover 84. He is blowing right by coverage.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2017)

I've got a buckeye-huskers thread so y'all can keep up with that game. You can thank me later


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Alright D let's get a 3 and out!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Why are they pooch kicking it?  All it takes is a missed tackle and they have 6.


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs are very beatable



Take your trash and play someplace else...


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Gonna be a shootout.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Lawd have mercy


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

They have to get to Lock.  The DB's are pitiful.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

tcward said:


> Somebody has to cover 84. He is blowing right by coverage.



And he did it again.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

They better start to get some pressure on Lock or we're gonna get beat all night in the passing game.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 14, 2017)

Where did the Dawgs shutdown defense go?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 14, 2017)

Just slap ugly


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Alright O time to go to work!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

tcward said:


> Take your trash and play someplace else...



mizzou is the worst team in the sec. you are tied 21-21. what am i missing here. very beatable dog team.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Woerner with the spectacular run.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally a TE steps up!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Should have 15 yards for late hit.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

There is no noise in the stadium at all.  UGA needs a big play.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Defense needs a 3 and out badly.  Actually they need a turnover.  Lock may throw for 400 or more.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

There we go!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

That's right!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

A little pressure and he does stuff like that.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

More like it


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come O put 7 on the board!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Come O put 7 on the board!



Yeah buddy, need 7 here and then a stop on Mizzou.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Fromm just knows what to do and when to do it.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 14, 2017)

There we go!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Now for the D to put together a big stop !!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Fromm is da man!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Coach T got to fix it at halftime!


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2017)

I can’t envision Eason running the play Fromm just did...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Fromm is da man!



Now that Eason is healthy, the Dawgs can use Fromm's legs more and that makes him more dangerous.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D hunker it down !


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Why is Mizzou running the ball?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Fromm just knows what to do and when to do it.



That's right!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

There we go, a quick stop.  UGA needs to score here.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Right now we need to score again before half time!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Horse collar tackle.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 14, 2017)

We have got to get some pressure on Lock!  D line is holding the run. but he has all day to pass


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Right now we need to score again before half time!!!!!!



And get ball 2nd half!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on dawgs, hustle.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

The announcer guys are right, Kirby needs to use the timeouts.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Michel blasted that dude.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow what a hit...... he ain't gonna get up!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Kirby we need 7 here buddy..... 3 is ok but 7 is better....


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Fake please.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

That was the worst the defense has played, but UGA is still winning, so I'll take it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Fromm has passed for 253 yards and ran for a TD, so much for him just being a game manager that just hands it off to the RB's.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

They played Like I was afraid they would in that first half. I think CKS got Sanders attention. He was up in his face.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

We need to take the ball and run it down their throat starting the 3rd quarter.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Defense needs to hold them scoreless tge 2nd half. This O line needs open some holes up the middle!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 14, 2017)

We need the D to play better


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes we do Charlie yes we do.......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> They played Like I was afraid they would in that first half. I think CKS got Sanders attention. He was up in his face.



It wouldn't hurt my feeling a bit for UGA to start the 2nd half with about a 7 minute drive for a TD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

This is the reason, I don't like being ranked that high. The players see the rating and get the feeling, that all they have to do is show up.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Alright let's take the KO and put a drive together and score!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Fromm through a block for Chubb!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Alright let's take the KO and put a drive together and score!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Get Chubb A rythem.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Give Chubb 9 on that carry!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Chubb!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Man them boys don't want Sony to hit them!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Them boys are going o get tired of getting trucked by Michel.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't know the ceiling,  but I love this team.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Up by 16 now.  I hope the defense can step up and get a stop.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Need TD's!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Wild thing!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Sony driving the Mack truck tonight!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

We need TD's not FG's.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

I think this game illustrates how important Trent Thompson is to UGA.  He eats up 2 blockers and frees the outside guys to get to the passer.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Go D!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Roquan Smith is not having his best game.  He keeps getting lost in the crowd.  3 and out, the defense needed that.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

He still could have kicked it, that was stupid.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Time for Chubb to go to the zone.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

These play calls the last 2 drives have not been good.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

Wasn't the best series.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

We need 7's not 3's.......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Playing conservative. Don't do it Kirby!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Playing conservative. Don't do it Kirby!!



This, times eleventy billion.  UGA needs to put their foot on the fighting BLM's throat.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

I guess Swift wanted to lead the Dawgs in rushing one game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Michel says, my turn.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

7pts


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Wild thing finally putting them out of the end zone


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D let's go


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

UGA has 568 yards of total offense so far.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs are very beatable



Bama looked very beatable against a mediocre aTm last week.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Alright now let's feed the Backs and burn clock!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Swift is electric.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Man Swift is looking good tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Lol the refs are a joke


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Self implosion


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

I hope they throw it and get a TD here.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Kirby is fired up...... bet it's a long walk to the other end......


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 14, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Kirby is fired up...... bet it's a long walk to the other end......



He ought to be! That is ridiculous.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Swift almost broke another one.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

How about a 5 yards running into the kicker?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on D don't give them anymore points! !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Come on guys! Stop them....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Good grief why aren't they calling holding???????


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

That was way easy.  Mizzou should have been called for 5 yards running into kicker and they would never have gotten the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Fire Mel Tucker


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

I’d hate to be at the next practice these boys are going to get run into the ground.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

The secondary and O line are still the greatest weakness of this team. Just get the W and clean up some things in the bye week


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Targeting, helmet to helmet for sure.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Now let's settle down and score


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

How was that not targeting!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep they better call targeting!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Good call


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Targeting, helmet to helmet for sure.



Yep.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

UGA playing to not to lose.  Mizzou can score in a hurry.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Touchdown


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

There we go.  Hardman has his breakout game.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Man Hardmon is lightning fast.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Why did we go for 2?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Why did we go for 2?



I have no clue???? So we wouldn't make it and keep the game close????


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

Did Godwin get injured? I saw a blurb about his family coming down to tend to him????


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

I like how the UGA players are not jumping around acting happy, they know they can and must be better than this.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Where did our pass rush go? We've played against better O-lines than this this year and had muched better pass rush. The last two weeks it's looked horrible.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Where did our pass rush go? We've played against better O-lines than this this year and had muched better pass rush. The last two weeks it's looked horrible.



We are missing Trenton Thompson, I think he’s a bigger piece than they want to admit.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 14, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Where did our pass rush go? We've played against better O-lines than this this year and had muched better pass rush. The last two weeks it's looked horrible.



Missing Thompson.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

Holyfield is running hard.


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Where did our pass rush go? We've played against better O-lines than this this year and had muched better pass rush. The last two weeks it's looked horrible.



Haven’t had a sack in awhile either...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2017)

We need at least one more touchdown to put this game to bed.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yea, I guess it was after the 10rc game that the pass rush went down hill. Hope we get him back soon.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

Do the refs only see UGA penalties?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2017)

That should do it.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 14, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I like how the UGA players are not jumping around acting happy, they know they can and must be better than this.



Hard to be happy beating up on a high screwl team.

Got to give them kudos for not rubbing it in though. 

Just sayin'


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 14, 2017)

Another win


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 14, 2017)

Dawgs are unfreakin real.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2017)

Way to go, Dawgs! 7-0 Now let's keep it going! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs are very beatable



So is Bama!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2017)

The last two teams we have played, have both had exceptional passing QBs. Both those boys are better pure passers than why we have played against, and maybe what we will see the rest of the year; they’re the type that see the field better than most. I think that’s what we saw tonight anyway.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 14, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Way to go, Dawgs! 7-0 Now let's keep it going!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Got to beat somebody first.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> The last two teams we have played, have both had exceptional passing QBs. Both those boys are better pure passers than why we have played against, and maybe what we will see the rest of the year; they’re the type that see the field better than most. I think that’s what we saw tonight anyway.



I agree Buck, but I just think our secondary did not respect the Mizzou QB, going into this game.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

We let the receivers get behind us. We should've played off the line a little further. Second half was a different story except for no one picking up the TE for their only second half score.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Good QB will expose. That's what happens when you lose your pass rush. The D line is thin right now. But the bye week comes at a perfect time. The balls been bouncing our way this way year. Get healthy and finish strong down the stretch.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

I hope Godwin is not hurt bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2017)

Last day at the beach, and the game was a fitting cap off.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I hope Godwin is not hurt bad.



Read somewhere he had a rib injury. Hopefully just some bruising where the defender landed on his back on his last play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2017)

I didn't get to watch the end. Did Eason play any?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> I didn't get to watch the end. Did Eason play any?



Nope


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I like how the UGA players are not jumping around acting happy, they know they can and must be better than this.



Funny seeing you say "they must be better than this" when you've failed to keep your word..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats dawg fans !!!  If uga continues to improve and get healthy I can see them playing in Atlanta !! 


And yes, CMR is still CPJ's diddy . .


----------



## nickel back (Oct 15, 2017)

I think  this game was a statement game for Fromm, and to let all know Eason is the back up so every body can stop asking

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> Nope




well i guess that answers that question.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2017)

Do y'all actually go back and read your posts. Smh.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2017)

Or each others


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I think  this game was a statement game for Fromm, and to let all know Eason is the back up so every body can stop asking
> 
> GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!



I agree. He proved he can throw the ball and run it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2017)

maybe guth just maybe


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2017)

Hearing Sony Michel has been arrested for attempted murder after this brutal hit he put on the Mizzou defender.



Dang, son! He knocked the corn outta that boy!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2017)

I’d love to be a fly on the wall in Mizzous film room tomorrow


----------



## K80 (Oct 15, 2017)

Boys I think some of y'all overreact way to much.   The D looked good to me.   Yes they allowed yardage and some points but overall looked good.   Especially considering how many back ups were playing due to injures.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2017)

K80 said:


> Boys I think some of y'all overreact way to much.   The D looked good to me.   Yes they allowed yardage and some points but overall looked good.   Especially considering how many back ups were playing due to injures.



It was good for them to give up some points. Humility needs to be dished out with win not a loss. May be just what the Dr ordered and the bye couldn't come at a better time.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 16, 2017)

K80 said:


> Boys I think some of y'all overreact way to much.   The D looked good to me.   Yes they allowed yardage and some points but overall looked good.   Especially considering how many back ups were playing due to injures.



not going to disagree with you but we have an issue on pass defense that is scary 



brownceluse said:


> It was good for them to give up some points. Humility needs to be dished out with win not a loss. May be just what the Dr ordered and the bye couldn't come at a better time.



I agree, just happy that the O was on fire 

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> It was good for them to give up some points. Humility needs to be dished out with win not a loss. May be just what the Dr ordered and the bye couldn't come at a better time.



I think this game showed how important Trent Thompson is to the defense.  With him, Atkins, and Ledbetter on the line together, running between the tackles is very hard.  RB's have to bounce it outside and that's where Bellamy, Roquan Smith, and Lorenzo Carter come into play with their speed.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 16, 2017)

Sony looked better than ever.
Man ,what a stable of RB's!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Sony looked better than ever.
> Man ,what a stable of RB's!!!!!



On another board, a Vol fan said Kelly was the best back in the SEC.  Another Dawg fan sent him into a rage when he said Kelly would be 4th string on UGA.   Michel just knows how to set up a defender to make them look silly.   I think Chubb and Michel both get drafted in the    1st 2 rounds of the NFL draft and neither have been run into the ground like USC did with Lattimore.  Zamir White and James cook have to love that situation, and the path for them will only get easier when Pittman gets his massive guys on the line.   I think next year's line will look something like this-
-Left tackle, Andrew Thomas 6'5" 320
-Left guard, Soloman Kindley 6'4" 340
-Center, Lamont Gaillard  6'2" 310
-Right guard, ben Cleveland 6'7" 330
-Right tackle, Isaiah Wilson 6'7" 340


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2017)

mizzou is 1-5. dogs combined opponents 24-20. notre dame is a good win over 5-1 team. fearsome app st 4-2.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> mizzou is 1-5. dogs combined opponents 24-20. notre dame is a good win over 5-1 team. fearsome app st 4-2.



How awesome have Bama's opponents been, since you have the numbers out?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Btw, I'm not disagreeing with you, 6.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> How awesome have Bama's opponents been, since you have the numbers out?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2017)

Since the discussion is on...here's a “FWIW” moment:


Drew Lock has the highest passer rating we have seen thus far @ 146.92 and ranks 30th in the nation.
 Kyle Shurmur passer rating is 138.60 and ranked 49th in the nation.
 Jake Bentley passer rating is 138.56 and ranked 50th in the nation.
 Felipe Franks passer rating is 131.05 and ranked 66th in the nation.

We haven’t seen Tom Brady out there nor anywhere in the near future. Stocks are good. The sky isn’t falling. I think we have a punchers chance in the second half of the season.
Our boy is ranked 6th in the nation with a 170.42
Maybe this kind of puts things in perspective


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> How awesome have Bama's opponents been, since you have the numbers out?



bamas are probably no better. lol.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> mizzou is 1-5. dogs combined opponents 24-20. notre dame is a good win over 5-1 team. fearsome app st 4-2.





fishnguy said:


> How awesome have Bama's opponents been, since you have the numbers out?





Matthew6 said:


> bamas are probably no better. lol.



Bama's opponents are also 24-20 with 5-2 Colorado State as arguably their best win (best record on Bama's schedule and CSU has had larger margins of victory than TAMU who is also 5-2).  

We can both play that game, but either way it's misleading for an undefeated team halfway through the season.

And for the record, I think some Dawg fans need to pump the breaks a little.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> Bama's opponents are also 24-20 with 5-2 Colorado State as arguably their best win (best record on Bama's schedule and CSU has had larger margins of victory than TAMU who is also 5-2).
> 
> We can both play that game, but either way it's misleading for an undefeated team halfway through the season.
> 
> And for the record, I think some Dawg fans need to pump the breaks a little.



bama ended fsu this year. their team died right there on the field when their qb went down.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> bama ended fsu this year. their team died right there on the field when their qb went down.



No doubt that Bama broke more than a leg in that game, but these past few games have also demonstrated that the Noles have some serious problems that a surgeon can't fix.

So I agree that FSU win was probably made the biggest statement, and I don't believe CSU was the marquee win, just a little _reductio ad absurdum_.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> bama ended fsu this year. their team died right there on the field when their qb went down.



FSU's dreams died because there O line sucks so bad,.........Bamas only quality win so far


----------

